# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Varroa Tolerant bees.

## Greengage

I see in this months An Beachaire (The irish beekeeping Magazine) that Ron Hoskins has an article on his Varroa tolerant bees, Is this the beginning of the end for Varrora, you now have a place in England and Scotland that have Varroa tolerant bes. There was also an Article  Bee Positive by Thomas Gfeller he has also given up treating his bees after buillding his own skeps and allowing them build their own foundation, he has visited ireland and found wild colonies of honey bees which are varroa tolerant Yipee, thats us out of the woods too. Then there is another article on Immunity: to tolerate or eliminate something about Bumblebees having an immune memory which is decoded in the Bees DNA insects under research have shown an immunity to parasites at night time. Great
Solutions to past papers senior scientific expalin Queen Substance twice it mentions the main components as 9ODA and 10HDA looks like I failed that parer if he/she is correcting it, and finally an ex-physics teacher doing research has found the solution to whats wiping out the bees ELIBOM ENOHP (Use a Mirror). 
Ok maybe im having a bad day or is it Just the April edition that arrived on Friday.

----------


## Finno

> and finally an ex-physics teacher doing research has found the solution to whats wiping out the bees ELIBOM ENOHP (Use a Mirror). 
> Ok maybe im having a bad day or is it Just the April edition that arrived on Friday.


Old saying: Paper never refuses ink ☺

----------

